# IT Job Prospects improve as Uk slowly recovers



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

This looks like a 50 / 50 situation. It looks as though IT jobs are looking up in the UK at least. They have shown a rise of about 0.5%.
Thats got to be good right? I was catching up on my weekend reading  and came across this piece from Computer Weekely.com.

It said that Chief Information officers are restarting older projects that have laid dormant for a year or so. 

hmmm it also went on to say that more will lose their jobs before the uk recovers fully, but that the outlook is at least good? 

This article may only be about Business Information, but in the long run it could affect everyone in the IT sector here. 

Maybe it will slowly come to a grinding halt and we can get on with our lives and not hear about all the impending job losses. 

It's hard enough finding IT jobs as it is.


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

only 0.5%??
Not a satisfactory figure..


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

Hmmm, pent up demand. Lets hope that catches on!


----------



## Mellijelli (Jul 6, 2009)

0.5% is a very minimal amount yes but at least its something and not 0.5% less, I do hope there are more projects across the board that have been put on the back burner and are now ready to be resurrected again, those once prospering projects that ended up in the "archives" so to say, im sure there are many such projects in various companies.


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

True, rather the glass half full, than half empty. With all ivce seen in the news lately, any increase at all is good news. Lets hope those archived projects do come to fruition.


----------



## bskelhorn (Sep 17, 2009)

1st time post on here so Hi. Anyway I am about to go for a IT support role after being in a data processing role for the past 2 years. The 1st round is a theory test, if you pass this you will then be asked to the 2nd round. 

This seems to be the norm at the moment as there are so many people going for each job. However its good to see more jobs being added.


----------



## Mellijelli (Jul 6, 2009)

So is this part of the interview process then? a testing of skills to see who is most qualified for the job before being employed? You are right though, there are so many applicants applying for the same job these days... good luck hope you come out ontop :wink:


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey there bskelhorn, and welcome to TSF! It is great yes. its good to know that there is a little ray of light in all this. Good luck to you, and i hope you do well.


----------

